# FlySafair R4 Flight Sale



## Hooked (19/5/18)

This is unbelievable!

http://www.capetownetc.com/travel/fly-safair-offer-r4-plane-tickets/

"FlySafair, a low-cost airline, has launched its R4 flight sale for 2018.

The company’s official website has made 30 000 tickets available which will officially go on sale on this morning, from 9am to 5pm, or until the allocated number of tickets sell out. The R4 tickets apply only to selected departures that take place between 17 May 2018 and 30 September 2018.

These tickets include all airport taxes, as well as VAT, but exclude any additional services such as checked luggage, seat pre-selection and priority boarding. Access to the website to make the purchase will be the limited means of a “Waiting Room“. This is designed to preserve the integrity of the website and protect it against the heavy traffic demand.

A random selection of users, the number of which is to be determined by FlySafair, will gain access to our website for purchase when the sale starts,” the official site reads. “Every 5 minutes, we will randomly select customers from the waiting room to go into our bookings page and buy tickets.”

FlySafair will make a selection of one-way flight tickets available for sale at R4. These tickets will:

– Only be available for selected departures between 17 May 2018 and 30 September 2018.

– Only be available on the FlySafair website at flysafair.co.za and not through any other distribution partner, the FlySafair Call Center, or FlySafair Airport Ticket Sales Desks.

– Only be available between 9am and 5pm, or until the allocated inventory sells out, on 17 May 2018.

– Only be available for selected departures between 17 May 2018 and 30 September 2018.

– Tickets are not held when selected, only successful payment reserves a ticket. As such, if many people are looking at the same tickets, only the first person who successfully completes payment will get those tickets.

– A random selection of users, the number of which is to be determined by FlySafair, will gain access to our website for purchase when the sale starts. The remaining visitors will be placed in the waiting room.

– Users on the website will need to start their purchase journey before their sessions expire."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/5/18)

This happened on the 17th.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (19/5/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> This happened on the 17th.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Oh gosh really? So sorry - I saw it today only!


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/18)

Hooked said:


> – Only be available for selected departures between 17 May 2018 and 30 September 2018.



Then this doesn't apply @OnePowerfulCorsa ???


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Then this doesn't apply @OnePowerfulCorsa ???


You had to purchase the ticket on the 17th. If you were lucky to get into the site. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/18)

I think they have this every year and it is legit. Last year someone I know flew from Cape Town to Jhb for R4. I thought she was joking when she told me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (20/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I think they have this every year and it is legit. Last year someone I know flew from Cape Town to Jhb for R4. I thought she was joking when she told me!


Yes it is every year. I flew to Cape Town with the family using this special. Bummer that it was over Vapecon. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/5/18)

Tried over the past 3 years and didn't get any tickets

This years special was R4 selected seats on selected flights , return flights at full price


----------

